# Sticky  Software Build v11.0 2022.40.*



## garsh

*Resources for Software Information:     *

TeslaFi: Firmware Tracker
Teslapedia: Software Updates
NotATeslaApp: Software Updates
*Software Versions:     *

2022.40.1  942b5efa1004 (2022-10-23)
2022.40.4 42a877dc8b71 (2022-11-01)
2022.40.4.1 413a90a1e132 (2022-11-07)
2022.40.5                (2022-11-11) (FSD Beta v11?)
2022.40.7    3277c0859f0f  (2022-11-16)
2022.40.100 22d03507ab50 (2022-11-20)
2022.40.200 ae3c545a06ca (2022-11-20)
2022.40.4.2 a61421e190d2 (2022-11-27)
2022.40.8  285463f8710b (2022-11-28)
2022.40.4.5 3ae2644b2351  (2022-12-06) (FSD Beta v10.69.3.2)
2022.40.300.1 7d6dd753d6c2 (2022-12-06)
2022.40.9    c44108403fe6  (2022-12-10)
2022.40.4.10               (2022-11-11) (FSD Beta v10.69.3.3)
*Previous Software Thread:*

Software Build v11.0 2022.36.*
*2022.40.1 Release Notes:*
*Radio Station Logos*​The Media Player now displays radio station logos for improved discoverability when searching for favorite stations.​​*Sentry Mode and Dog Mode* (United States)​Your vehicle and pets can be kept safe by activating Dog Mode and Sentry Mode at the same time. Sentry Mode alarms are silenced if Dog Mode and Sentry Mode are both enabled. Mobile app notifications will still be sent and video footage will still be saved.​​*Improved Charging Efficiency* (United States)​During DC fast charging, the thermal system controls have been optimized for each charging station’s power capability, improving both charging and on-route battery preconditioning efficiency. This results in fast charge time and reduced energy costs.​​*Drive Door Unlock Mode* (3, Y)​When Driver Door Unlock Mode is enabled, long pressing the interior driver door switch will unlock all doors and the trunk. To access Driver Door Unlock Mode, tap Controls > Lock > Driver Door Unlock Mode.​​*Tire Configuration* (MCU 2 & 3, S, X, Y)​Reset the learned tire settings directly after a tire rotation, swap, or replacement for an improved driving experience. To reset, tap Controls > Service > Wheel & Tire Configuration > Tires.​


----------



## RSSFeed

*Sentry Mode and Dog Mode*


Your vehicle and pets can be kept safe by activating Dog Mode and Sentry Mode at the same time. Sentry Mode alarms are silenced if Dog Mode and Sentry Mode are both enabled. Mobile app notifications will still be sent and video footage will still be saved.

*Improved Charging Efficiency*


During DC fast charging, the thermal system controls have been optimized for each charging station’s power capability, improving both charging and on-route battery preconditioning efficiency. This results in fast charge time and reduced energy costs.

*Radio Station Logos*


The Media Player now displays radio station logos for improved discoverability when searching for favourite stations.





*Drive Door Unlock Mode*


When Driver Door Unlock Mode is enabled, long pressing the interior driver door switch will unlock all doors and the trunk. To access Driver Door Unlock Mode, tap Controls > Lock > Driver Door Unlock Mode.



*Tire Configuration*


Reset the learned tire settings directly after a tire rotation, swap, or replacement for an improved driving experience. To reset, tap Controls > Service > Wheel & Tire Configuration > Tires.



_Note: This is new for the Model Y. Learn more about this feature for the Model 3 here._




The post 2022.40.4 Software Update & Release Notes appeared first on Drive Tesla.

Continue reading...


----------



## FRC

WARNING!!
I installed this update yesterday and drove it today. This update reset everything to factory fresh settings. And I mean every single thing except the odometer (nav was even showing me parked at the factory). After too much frustration, I've got most things reset, just have homelink to go. What an effing PITA!


----------



## Nom

Didn’t do that to me.


----------



## FRC

Nom said:


> Didn’t do that to me.


It's sometimes inexplicable the havoc that updates cause (or don't cause). Almost makes me homesick for the days when you'd turn a key to crank the engine. Remember that??


----------



## styleruk

That one took an age to install. The improved charging efficiency came up on mine too (UK). I can confirm that 'kangaroo mode', is still active.


----------



## DocScott

FRC said:


> WARNING!!
> I installed this update yesterday and drove it today. This update reset everything to factory fresh settings. And I mean every single thing except the odometer (nav was even showing me parked at the factory). After too much frustration, I've got most things reset, just have homelink to go. What an effing PITA!


Several of us have had this happen at some point over the years. In my case, it didn't even accompany an update--it happened _while driving_. But IIRC not quite everything reset; I think the "recent channels" on Slacker were still there. But pretty much everything else, including, as you say, the location of the car.


----------



## styleruk

A useful thing this update has brought... I now cannot open the boot or rear doors using the screen or the buttons on the boot or doors. The only way is to open the app and use that to open them! 
Very annoyed this morning as I had to take my daughter and grand-daughter to hospital, pulled up at the drop off centre and could not open the boot or rear doors any way at all. Started to panic a bit, so opened the app and that allowed me to open them. After, I did a reboot and it still does not work, the charge flap opens from the screen, but you simply cannot open the rear doors or boot any way except the app. Also can't start the car using the phone, now have to use the card. Been using my phone for 3 years now, but it's card only now. 
Somethings wrong with this update.


----------



## garsh

styleruk said:


> A useful thing this update has brought... I now cannot open the boot or rear doors using the screen or the buttons on the boot or doors. The only way is to open the app and use that to open them!
> Very annoyed this morning as I had to take my daughter and grand-daughter to hospital, pulled up at the drop off centre and could not open the boot or rear doors any way at all.


Put the car into Park a second time.

My doors stay locked and the trunk/frunk won't open when I first put the car into park. But tapping the Park button a second time unlocks the doors and allows the screen buttons for popping the frunk/trunk to operate. I never bothered to investigate if this is expected behavior, or if there was any way to configure this behavior.


----------



## styleruk

garsh said:


> Put the car into Park a second time.
> 
> My doors stay locked and the trunk/frunk won't open when I first put the car into park. But tapping the Park button a second time unlocks the doors and allows the screen buttons for popping the frunk/trunk to operate. I never bothered to investigate if this is expected behavior, or if there was any way to configure this behavior.


I thought I tried that, but in my panic and concern very early this morning I may not have. Is this function / irritation new to this release? I never normally have to double press, I normally park and open frunk etc with no issue. As for the rear doors, how irritating is that!


----------



## FRC

This inability to open the frunk/trunk also happened to me with this release. I don't believe that I've ever encountered this behavior before. Like you, in a semi-panic, I was trying all sorts of different things and normal operation resumed. But I'm damned if I call recall which of my actions succeeded.


----------



## Glade_EV

Hmmm- I've never noticed this behavior; but I have a downloaded copy of the user manual from April 2019,...

"*Interior Locking and Unlocking* 
While sitting inside Model 3, you can lock and unlock all doors and trunks by touching the lock icon on the touchscreen. The icon changes to indicate whether doors are locked or unlocked. You can also unlock the doors by pressing the Park button on the end of the gear selector a second time. Pressing this button once engages the Park gear and pressing it again unlocks the doors."


----------



## styleruk

FRC said:


> This inability to open the frunk/trunk also happened to me with this release. I don't believe that I've ever encountered this behavior before. Like you, in a semi-panic, I was trying all sorts of different things and normal operation resumed. But I'm damned if I call recall which of my actions succeeded.


The on screen seems to be working now but it has developed a very bad habit that is very irritating to a particular user case, for example, last night I did a gig (most weekends) and I always put my 3 guitars on the rear seat...here's how it went when I arrived at the gig parked out the front. Bearing in mind, I have the car on auto lock (always have), because someone would walk off with an amp or guitar if not.

1) get out and and go say hello before coming back to the car and find I cannot open back door to get guitars out.
2) open front door, get in car
3) put password on the screen
4) press the stalk button twice to unlock back doors
5) get out and open back door and take out 2 guitars (only got 2 hands)
6) walk into venue to put guitars down, walk back.....back door locked and won't open.
repeat step 2 to 5 to get the 3rd guitar..
7) continue this game whilst trying to get things out of the boot. (trunk)

So when I had to do this same procedure after the gig, you can understand why I was swearing at my car...FOR F£$%S SAKE TESLA, WHAT HAVE YOU DONE HERE

I think if this stays, I'll have to go backwards and get a remote button to unlock it like every other car out there. Guess I've had 3 years of it being useful and should be grateful for that!

Oh and the drive there and back in the dark, forget cruise control, that simply don't work anymore unless you want to blind people with your lights and constantly slam on. The cameras are clearly less able to see than the human eye, so the technology is not there for cameras that are so inferior to the human eye, it even tried to follow a car onto a slip road, so in the dark or heavy rain...TURN THAT **** OFF! and drive like my 65' classic...manually. My 3.5tonne mercedes motorhome does a better job of cruise. Maybe tesla can have an option of 'dumb' cruise that just holds a speed and does not use the crappy cameras.

Can you guess I'm angry about this. Absolutely nothing I can do, could report this to service....LOL, right. That would get me absolutely nowhere, see 'kangaroo mode'. I can only hope that tesla release a fix that everybody says 'that's a good idea'...when it's just what it used to be.

(steps off ladder and puts down loud PA speaker)

NB: the indicator function that flashes up a small screen so you can see the blind spot...laughable. In the dark, it just produces a bright flashing box, clearly the bulb is not shielded correctly so why have they given me this update? Turn that off too, or I'll take it apart and fix what tesla have done wrong. Probably not, I'm a biker and always safety check anyway.


EDIT: Just tried to unload the rest of the band gear (next morning). To open the back door from the outside, we've established that I have to get in the car and put my foot on the brake and enter my pin to enable me to double tap the end button on the stalk right? Well, if it's plugged in, you can't. So the only way to open the back door from the outside when plugged in is to get some tin snips and a 6ft lever and crack the Fu£$er open. If you want to open the boot whilst plugged in (god forbid), you can do that from the screen or the app, you just can't simply open the boot like a normal car anymore...oh no, that would be too easy. (I've reached the sarcastic level of angst now). I await the next level of software to fix this pile of (insert extreme language). God help the (apparent) engineer coming to my house in a few weeks to (apparently) fix the 'Kangaroo mode'. He's going to get my 35years of automotive engineering experience in awkward questions, because he probably won't be a proper engineer and will just check a few things I've checked and tell me to wait for a fix.

I apologies for my ranting, it is the only place to rant.


----------



## garsh

styleruk said:


> I think if this stays, I'll have to go backwards and get a remote button to unlock it like every other car out there.


On Android, you can expand the Tesla app notification to present buttons for immediately unlocking and popping the trunk & frunk. Have you tried that?


----------



## styleruk

garsh said:


> On Android, you can expand the Tesla app notification to present buttons for immediately unlocking and popping the trunk & frunk. Have you tried that?


yes, using the app works for opening the front and back but not the rear doors. And my issue is, I used to jump out of the car and open the back door now issue. Also when I walk up to the car, it used to unlock (because my phone is nearby), then I'd simply open the boot (trunk) or rear door. Now I have to use the app? Bit frustrating.


----------



## garsh

styleruk said:


> yes, using the app works for opening the front and back but not the rear doors.


So, hitting the Unlock button in the app doesn't actually unlock the rear doors?

Sorry, I'm just trying to understand what has changed. So far, this sounds more like a bug than it does a planned change.


----------



## Kimmo57

styleruk said:


> NB: the indicator function that flashes up a small screen so you can see the blind spot...laughable. In the dark, it just produces a bright flashing box, clearly the bulb is not shielded correctly so why have they given me this update? Turn that off too, or I'll take it apart and fix what tesla have done wrong. Probably not, I'm a biker and always safety check anyway.


It's an internal light leak that has been fixed on newer parts.
Still, I'm sure that if Tesla bothered, they could make a SW update that filtered out the flashing from the picture on the screen.


----------



## styleruk

Kimmo57 said:


> It's an internal light leak that has been fixed on newer parts.
> Still, I'm sure that if Tesla bothered, they could make a SW update that filtered out the flashing from the picture on the screen.


Yeah, I read that somewhere, there is a relatively simple fix for it when/if I could be bothered. It's not a feature I would use really, I have the ability to move my head sideways


----------



## styleruk

garsh said:


> So, hitting the Unlock button in the app doesn't actually unlock the rear doors?
> 
> Sorry, I'm just trying to understand what has changed. So far, this sounds more like a bug than it does a planned change.


It is indeed sounding like a bug, the fact that I used to (last week), park up and open any door manually without having to press something twice or open the app etc, tells me that this is an update. Designed to make you look stupid when you come back to your car and pull on handles and buttons like an idiot.


----------



## styleruk

styleruk said:


> It is indeed sounding like a bug, the fact that I used to (last week), park up and open any door manually without having to press something twice or open the app etc, tells me that this is an update. Designed to make you look stupid when you come back to your car and pull on handles and buttons like an idiot.


Also noticed there is a 'unlock when parked' option. When selected or not, it does not unlock when I park, so something is wrong. There is another update pending this morning, maybe a fix. But I'm not near wifi to do ATM.


----------



## styleruk

Blast, the latest update is just a map update. I'll have to live with my rear doors and boot not opening until they fix this update. Hope it's not 9months (so far) like the 'kangaroo mode'..


----------



## styleruk

I believe the problem here is the inclusion of the feature 'driver door unlock all'. They have added that which means to do what I used to do, I have to press and hold the door unlock button. But they have failed to recognise the fact that when you walk away and come back, the car is locked again. So I can't open the boot or back doors! This is utterly stupid and needs to be fixed. It has the same issue if I turn this function on or off.


----------



## Mike

styleruk said:


> The on screen seems to be working now but it has developed a very bad habit that is very irritating to a particular user case, for example, last night I did a gig (most weekends) and I always put my 3 guitars on the rear seat...here's how it went when I arrived at the gig parked out the front. Bearing in mind, I have the car on auto lock (always have), because someone would walk off with an amp or guitar if not.
> 
> 1) get out and and go say hello before coming back to the car and find I cannot open back door to get guitars out.
> 2) open front door, get in car
> 3) put password on the screen
> 4) press the stalk button twice to unlock back doors
> 5) get out and open back door and take out 2 guitars (only got 2 hands)
> 6) walk into venue to put guitars down, walk back.....back door locked and won't open.
> repeat step 2 to 5 to get the 3rd guitar..
> 7) continue this game whilst trying to get things out of the boot. (trunk)
> 
> So when I had to do this same procedure after the gig, you can understand why I was swearing at my car...FOR F£$%S SAKE TESLA, WHAT HAVE YOU DONE HERE
> 
> I think if this stays, I'll have to go backwards and get a remote button to unlock it like every other car out there. Guess I've had 3 years of it being useful and should be grateful for that!
> 
> Oh and the drive there and back in the dark, forget cruise control, that simply don't work anymore unless you want to blind people with your lights and constantly slam on. The cameras are clearly less able to see than the human eye, so the technology is not there for cameras that are so inferior to the human eye, it even tried to follow a car onto a slip road, so in the dark or heavy rain...TURN THAT **** OFF! and drive like my 65' classic...manually. My 3.5tonne mercedes motorhome does a better job of cruise. Maybe tesla can have an option of 'dumb' cruise that just holds a speed and does not use the crappy cameras.
> 
> Can you guess I'm angry about this. Absolutely nothing I can do, could report this to service....LOL, right. That would get me absolutely nowhere, see 'kangaroo mode'. I can only hope that tesla release a fix that everybody says 'that's a good idea'...when it's just what it used to be.
> 
> (steps off ladder and puts down loud PA speaker)
> 
> NB: the indicator function that flashes up a small screen so you can see the blind spot...laughable. In the dark, it just produces a bright flashing box, clearly the bulb is not shielded correctly so why have they given me this update? Turn that off too, or I'll take it apart and fix what tesla have done wrong. Probably not, I'm a biker and always safety check anyway.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just tried to unload the rest of the band gear (next morning). To open the back door from the outside, we've established that I have to get in the car and put my foot on the brake and enter my pin to enable me to double tap the end button on the stalk right? Well, if it's plugged in, you can't. So the only way to open the back door from the outside when plugged in is to get some tin snips and a 6ft lever and crack the Fu£$er open. If you want to open the boot whilst plugged in (god forbid), you can do that from the screen or the app, you just can't simply open the boot like a normal car anymore...oh no, that would be too easy. (I've reached the sarcastic level of angst now). I await the next level of software to fix this pile of (insert extreme language). God help the (apparent) engineer coming to my house in a few weeks to (apparently) fix the 'Kangaroo mode'. He's going to get my 35years of automotive engineering experience in awkward questions, because he probably won't be a proper engineer and will just check a few things I've checked and tell me to wait for a fix.
> 
> I apologies for my ranting, it is the only place to rant.


Been asking for “dumb” cruise control since day two of ownership, 4.5 years ago.


----------



## SalisburySam

Mike said:


> Been asking for “dumb” cruise control since day two of ownership, 4.5 years ago.


You are not alone. Sadly, it‘s pretty clear that isn’t going to happen.


----------



## Mike

Upgraded to 40.4 two days ago.

Last night, after parking at home base, a prompt to check the “toy box” appeared.

Seems there is a new light show waiting to be seen.


----------



## SalisburySam

Mike said:


> Seems there is a new light show waiting to be seen.


Oh my, how could I possibly turn THAT down trying to keep my radar, ultrasonic sensors, close following distance, and ability to use AP withOUT mandatory auto high beams/wipers?

Skip.


----------



## Mike

SalisburySam said:


> Oh my, how could I possibly turn THAT down trying to keep my radar, ultrasonic sensors, close following distance, and ability to use AP withOUT mandatory auto high beams/wipers?
> 
> Skip.


I had to hunt (momentarily) to even find “toy box”…sigh…does the light show mean my TACC will not phantom brake on me anymore /S


----------



## SalisburySam

Mike said:


> I had to hunt (momentarily) to even find “toy box”…sigh…does the light show mean my TACC will not phantom brake on me anymore /S


Likely not, probably no connection. On the other hand, I think you might expect to now find the defogger icon moved into your glovebox…it’ll be more fun to use that way.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux

Installed 2022.40.4 last night. All door locking seems to be working like before. I see a new setting in the "Door Lock" tab (not sure what the English label is since my UI is in French...)








BTW, the "Charging efficiency" improvement is also something I saw in this update, so it doesn't apply only for US vehicles...


----------



## styleruk

JeanDeBarraux said:


> Installed 2022.40.4 last night. All door locking seems to be working like before. I see a new setting in the "Door Lock" tab (not sure what the English label is since my UI is in French...)
> View attachment 45653
> 
> 
> BTW, the "Charging efficiency" improvement is also something I saw in this update, so it doesn't apply only for US vehicles...


Are you saying that if you walk away from your car, (it locks), then when you walk back (it unlocks), can you open the rear door or boot straight away?


----------



## rrollens_84

Downloading 40.4.1. Downloaded 40.4 yesterday.


----------



## jmart38

Car got weirdly close to a van towing a trailer today like it didn't know the trailer existed and then once it figured out that trailers are solid objects "guess I better do an emergency stop on the highway"

Getting rid of radar was monumentally idiotic.

Also 40.4 has introduced a weird buzzing noise when the driver window rolls up after closing the door, so there's that.


----------



## styleruk

jmart38 said:


> Car got weirdly close to a van towing a trailer today like it didn't know the trailer existed and then once it figured out that trailers are solid objects "guess I better do an emergency stop on the highway"
> 
> Getting rid of radar was monumentally idiotic.
> 
> Also 40.4 has introduced a weird buzzing noise when the driver window rolls up after closing the door, so there's that.


Yeah, I agree with the radar thing. I have to constantly change the gap setting to the car in front. In dark and rain it seems to want to drive right up the arse of the car in front when set to 4, it's like it can't see in the dark or something. Then I roll it back to setting 7 and it still stays within 2 secs of the car in front, feels wrong. 40.4.1 coming in, lets see what this fixes/breaks.


----------



## SalisburySam

2022.40.4.1 downloaded to my Model 3 this morning. Still not updating from 2022.20.8 so for me I’ve skipped now 6 possible updates. I keep hoping one of these updates returns parity with 2022.20.8 regarding required auto high beams and wipers, and returns the “1” following distance. Until then…


----------



## Kimmo57

SalisburySam said:


> 2022.40.4.1 downloaded to my Model 3 this morning. Still not updating from 2022.20.8 so for me I’ve skipped now 6 possible updates. I keep hoping one of these updates returns parity with 2022.20.8 regarding required auto high beams and wipers, and returns the “1” following distance. Until then…


If it helps, I think the car drives too close with the new 2 distance, so there's no need for 1


----------



## Greg Smith

From a driving point of view and what the 1-7 are supposed to mean... Driving instructors say to stay 3 seconds back from the car in front of you, more if you are carrying a heavy load or road is slippery. When going slow 3 seconds is quite close, when going fast it is far. So 1 and 2 are pretty aggressive... If the settings worked like they are supposed to. I think a big problem is the settings are not right and they are not consistent.


----------



## styleruk

Greg Smith said:


> From a driving point of view and what the 1-7 are supposed to mean... Driving instructors say to stay 3 seconds back from the car in front of you, more if you are carrying a heavy load or road is slippery. When going slow 3 seconds is quite close, when going fast it is far. So 1 and 2 are pretty aggressive... If the settings worked like they are supposed to. I think a big problem is the settings are not right and they are not consistent.


Before the vision update, I kept it at 3, sometimes 4 and it kept the right gap. After the vision update, I'm constantly twiddling between 3 and 7, pretty much every journey I have to tweak it, it seems very unsure of what to do and cannot gauge a distance as well the radar, that's for sure.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux

styleruk said:


> Are you saying that if you walk away from your car, (it locks), then when you walk back (it unlocks), can you open the rear door or boot straight away?


Yes. This is what I am saying. Mind you I am on 2022.40.4. I have just installed 2022.40.4.1 this afternoon, but haven't returned to my car..


----------



## JeanDeBarraux

Greg Smith said:


> From a driving point of view and what the 1-7 are supposed to mean... Driving instructors say to stay 3 seconds back from the car in front of you, more if you are carrying a heavy load or road is slippery. When going slow 3 seconds is quite close, when going fast it is far. So 1 and 2 are pretty aggressive... If the settings worked like they are supposed to. I think a big problem is the settings are not right and they are not consistent.


In my car, I don't see a lot of difference between the different settings. Seems like I'm always about 2s of distance behind the car in front. I do have hardware 2.5 and as far as I can tell, the radar is still operational (at least I am able to use setting 1).

With that being said, I saw something I've never seen before. A weird green icon showed up in the left part of the display. When I clicked on it, a message showed up about limited regenerative capability. By the time my camera was ready to take a shot, the icon and message were gone.


----------



## SalisburySam

Greg Smith said:


> From a driving point of view and what the 1-7 are supposed to mean... Driving instructors say to stay 3 seconds back from the car in front of you, more if you are carrying a heavy load or road is slippery. When going slow 3 seconds is quite close, when going fast it is far. So 1 and 2 are pretty aggressive... If the settings worked like they are supposed to. I think a big problem is the settings are not right and they are not consistent.


I found the “1” setting very consistent, and like it but only for slow bumper-to-bumper Interstate rush hour traffic conditions where it works better than anything I’ve had or seen. Early on the numbers represented ½-second intervals, not a specific distance or number of car lengths, since ½ second at 10mph was a far shorter distance than ½ second at 70mph. Seemed to be close for me. 

No idea how accurate any of that is, but I know I want to keep my “1” following distance for the specific use I’ve described. A “2” setting allows anyone to cut in from other cars, tractor-trailer rigs, lost ocean liners, etc. I find that only a little annoying if I’m honest but those behind me are very quick to provide single-syllable commentary with accompanying single-digit gestures.


----------



## BrianC

styleruk said:


> Before the vision update, I kept it at 3, sometimes 4 and it kept the right gap. After the vision update, I'm constantly twiddling between 3 and 7, pretty much every journey I have to tweak it, it seems very unsure of what to do and cannot gauge a distance as well the radar, that's for sure.


I'm almost convinced follow distance is a placebo setting. Supposed to make you feel in control, but does absolutely nothing. I've played with it a fair amount this week, driving ~360 miles in heavy freeway traffic and its just completely random. I can have it on 7 and it will pull up and stop behind the car in front of me and its so close it makes me nervous, even though I have a tendency to do that myself. I can have it on two and it will let a quarter mile gap happen between me and the car in front once we start moving again. I definitely don't trust it.

Oh, and kangaroo mode is real. After that too close stop, it will leap forward as soon as the car moves up, then hard brake because its too close. Just stupid. I have noticed that its all good in stop and slow, but once you come to a full stop, boing!


----------



## SimonMatthews

It may be just coincidence, but, since installing 2022.40.4.1 occasionally, the trunk on our Model 3 will not unlock. Going through a lock/unlock cycle for the car seems to solve the issue, but it is annoying to walk up to the car and be unable to unlock the trunk. 

Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## styleruk

BrianC said:


> I'm almost convinced follow distance is a placebo setting. Supposed to make you feel in control, but does absolutely nothing. I've played with it a fair amount this week, driving ~360 miles in heavy freeway traffic and its just completely random. I can have it on 7 and it will pull up and stop behind the car in front of me and its so close it makes me nervous, even though I have a tendency to do that myself. I can have it on two and it will let a quarter mile gap happen between me and the car in front once we start moving again. I definitely don't trust it.
> 
> Oh, and kangaroo mode is real. After that too close stop, it will leap forward as soon as the car moves up, then hard brake because its too close. Just stupid. I have noticed that its all good in stop and slow, but once you come to a full stop, boing!


Thank you, someone else notices this. Before vision, the gap was actually adjustable, now, it's just a button I keep changing for no effect. As for kangaroo mode, mine stops so hard after bouncing forward sometimes that it rolls back! completely unusable in heavy traffic. A year ago, I used to sip my coffee in heavy traffic, now I absolutely would not attempt that!


----------



## styleruk

SimonMatthews said:


> It may be just coincidence, but, since installing 2022.40.4.1 occasionally, the trunk on our Model 3 will not unlock. Going through a lock/unlock cycle for the car seems to solve the issue, but it is annoying to walk up to the car and be unable to unlock the trunk.
> 
> Has anyone else seen this?


Oh yes, see my posts. It angers me. When I load and unload at gigs after the last update I call the car all sorts of names. I have to now open the front door and press and hold the button that opens the drivers door to unlock the boot about 50 times in one night! It's so infuriating that I have booked a service appointment, but I'm not sure why I've done that as it will just waste my time. They won't have a clue why it's doing this, absolutely no idea that I can bet you.


----------



## jmart38

now on 40.4.1 the app never wants to connect to the car after the car enters sleep mode

annoying trying to set schedule changes and they don't go through.

Have rebooted the car hopefully that fixes it now


----------



## styleruk

Wait a minute, that last small incremental update fixed the 'lock all doors' situation. I'm guessing it was to do with the 'unlock all from drivers door' option that screwed with it, because with it on or off it did not unlock the rear doors or boot. Now it is back to what it was. Odd.


----------



## BrianC

Just updated to 2022.40.4.2. Doesn't seem to be any difference in the release notes so just bug fixes I'm guessing.


----------



## MartyF

Just downloaded 2022.44.2
Not on survey so posted here.


----------



## FRC

MartyF said:


> Just downloaded 2022.44.2
> Not on survey so posted here.


You sure you don't mean 40.4.2?


----------



## MartyF

I double checked and it is 2022.44.2
Previously, I did have 40.4.2, but then earlier today downloaded 44.2


----------



## Nom

FRC said:


> WARNING!!
> I installed this update yesterday and drove it today. This update reset everything to factory fresh settings. And I mean every single thing except the odometer (nav was even showing me parked at the factory). After too much frustration, I've got most things reset, just have homelink to go. What an effing PITA!


For 40.2 - stuff reset for me this time. Took me a few minutes to reset. Used it as an opportunity to rereview settings and menus. Not a big deal.


----------



## FRC

Nom said:


> For 40.2 - stuff reset for me this time. Took me a few minutes to reset. Used it as an opportunity to rereview settings and menus. Not a big deal.


Having these resets in the rearview now, I agree that it's not a big deal. However, seems to me that this is a totally unnecessary "not a big deal". And the only reset that I couldn't correct was my trip meters (A and B). One I used to track my lifetime efficiency, the other to keep up with tire rotations. Losing this info is quite frustrating.


----------



## Nom

FRC said:


> Having these resets in the rearview now, I agree that it's not a big deal. However, seems to me that this is a totally unnecessary "not a big deal". And the only reset that I couldn't correct was my trip meters (A and B). One I used to track my lifetime efficiency, the other to keep up with tire rotations. Losing this info is quite frustrating.


I can see that. Having to reset those odometers seems avoidable.


----------



## khorton

2022.40.4.2 downloading now.

Whoops - I posted this as it seemed that 2022.40.4.2 wasn't on the list in the first post. But now I see that it is there, but near the end, not in numerical order as I was expecting.


----------



## MartyF

Edited Post #50
To include a screen shot of Release Notes for: 2022.44.2


----------



## garsh

Less than 10% of the fleet remains on a version of 2022.40.


----------



## SalisburySam

garsh said:


> Less than 10% of the fleet remains on a version of 2022.40.


…but at least one car in the fleet is still on v2022.20.8 despite seven newer releases queued up.


----------



## BrianC

I'm still on 2022.40.4.2 so I'm one of the 10%. Currently subscribed to FSB and requested the beta 2 weeks ago, got my hundred+ Autopilot miles and a good safety score (96) but still no dice. Kind of bummed. Hitting the road today and I won't be taking the update while I'm between destinations.


----------

